# Chronarch B vs. 50MG comparison?



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Leaning toward the 100BSV versus the 50MG. Does anybody think the 50MG is a better product. Just reading about the 100BSV, it looks better, but that's not always the case in the water. Just curious?


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I would get the 50 if you wade with arties. Its very light and you can chunk lures all day with it. It does recquire some maintenance so if that's not your thing go with the 100bsv..


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

50 MG


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Get both ?*

I have both of the reels. I use the 101 for my 6.6 stout flounder / red fish pole. You can always interchange.

I do favor the MG51 though. better casting and lighter for the grind.


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks. I was reading Texas Saltwater Magazine, and guide K.Cochran was amped about the 50MG as well. I guess my wife will save $10 on my Christmas present.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I have both and in the long run i think the 100BSV is a better reel.The MG is a very nice reel for the first 6mos and then it goes south and i completly break my reels down every 3 or 4 trips. The 100BSV is my main reel and the $250 MG is been in the rod rack for a while.Ive used the 100BSV on every trip for the last 2 years and have only had to put one bearing in it. The 50MG has had a bearing and the main gear striped in it i replaced it and first red on the first trip its got missing teeth on the new gear.My back up reel now is the old Batam 10X SG.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Switch to the brass gear set and it will no longer happen.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I put the brass gears out of an old green 100b and its grinding to.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you sure its the gears and not something else?


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I looked everything over and it looked fine. What else should i look at?


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

I have had both and prefer the bsv over the mg, ya the mg is way lighter but you feel the good quality in the bsv it is my go to reel. I also rotted out 2 mg frames before the upgrade. I will be getting another mg soon though.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Both models are on sale right now. Discountinued or closeouts or whatever you want to call it, both are being offered at large price reductions.

Good time to buy one of these models. 

If you do alot of wadefishing, but take very good care of your reels I would get the MG50. Very light reel and it helps after a long wade. 

I fish with both models and enjoy both. Chronarch B = very solid, smooth reel. Yes it is heavier then the MG50, but you don't have to baby it compaired to the MG50.

If you have a problem doing the 12oz curl, then you might be a weight wennie and need to get the MG50 .

I was going to say "if you fish from the boat mostly, then get the Chronarch B series" and "if you wade mostly, then get the MG50". 

But, I use both reels wading and from the boat. 

Rob


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Rob. I mostly wade, but can do 12 oz. curls all day, so a few ounces here or there is no biggie.

I haven't noticed either on sale anywhere, could you help me there? I'm ready to place on order.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

edbuck,

Tacklewarehouse.com has both models on closeouts.

I see that you are in CA. I order from them (TW) some and because they are in CA and I'm in TX, I don't have to pay sales tax. TW also has free shipping on orders over $50.00.

I'm not sure about Cali residents, you may have to pay sales tax.

Anyway here is the link: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/catpage-FPCHRON.html

Rob


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks speckled. Bought myself a little early Christmas present (had to pay tax though). That was a good deal.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

edbuck,

Glade to help a fellow-fisherman find a good deal on a great reel. Hope you enjoy your early X-mas gift.

Rob


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess those things were burning up at Tackle Warehouse. I ordered it yesterday, and it showed up this morning in my office while I was reading the 2Cool fishing reports. It's a beauty.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The mg 50 is a better reel just buy a spare BNT2937 bearing they go out in around a year.


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> Switch to the brass gear set and it will no longer happen.


I see four gears in the MG50. Two idle gears (BTN2400 & 2451), a drive gear (BTN3158) and a pinion gear (BTN3163). When you say "the brass gear set", is that all four of those gears, or just the pinion gear, and is there a P/N associated with it?

I just got one of these reels, would you suggest changing the gears out before using it, or would you wait until the first time you needed to tear it down? Thanks a ton.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Speckled said:


> edbuck,
> 
> Tacklewarehouse.com has both models on closeouts.
> 
> ...


TOO good to pass up. I had to get one and may buy another later. THANKS


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

Personally i like my bsv better it holds up real well and is super smooth.
That price is unbeatable are they making a new chronarch?


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

tro-trout said:


> Personally i like my bsv better it holds up real well and is super smooth.
> That price is unbeatable are they making a new chronarch?


Yes.

I think Shimano will be releasing a new Chronarch sometime next year. I heard a rummor about a new reel in March 09 (not sure if this reel in March 09 will be the new Chronarch or another new reel) and all the other new 09 Shimano's will be released in July 09 at ICAST.


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, after all of that, ended up buying one of each the price was so good. To get a MG50 and a 100BSV delivered to your door for $388.00 seemed like stealin'. Now I can't wait to figure out which one I like best.

Still curious if Bantam or someone else has some input regarding the "brass gear set" for the MG50?



> I see four gears in the MG50. Two idle gears (BTN2400 & 2451), a drive gear (BTN3158) and a pinion gear (BTN3163). When you say "the brass gear set", is that all four of those gears, or just the pinion gear, and is there a P/N associated with it?
> 
> I just got one of these reels, would you suggest changing the gears out before using it, or would you wait until the first time you needed to tear it down? Thanks a ton.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

These are the part numbers for the brass gear set:

BNT1325
BNT2405

They are not required if you are good about maintaining your reel. Most issues have been directly related to corrosion on the main gear. Water will sit in between the main and pinion gear causing electrloysis. This eats away at the coating on the main gear and reduces the hardness of the gear ultimately causing the teeth to strip under a heavy load.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey Bantam1, What are the part numbers for the mg51 gears? Also are you allowed to tell us anything about the new Chronarchs coming out?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

BNT1514
BNT2621

What new Chronarch?


----------



## Cobassing (Jul 8, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> BNT1514
> BNT2621
> 
> What new Chronarch?


 lol, keeping the secrets...like a good company man......now is NOT the time to be unemployed....


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You guys should know by now that I cannot discuss future products until they are released or I am given the OK to do so.


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> These are the part numbers for the brass gear set:
> 
> BNT1325
> BNT2405
> ...


Thanks dude.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*One more question....*

I have the 100B and really love it but am wondering if the Calais is worth the extra $$$$$$ My wife is asking me what I want for Christmas


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I believe the Calais 100A is the best casting low profile reel we make. That is my opinion if it matters.


----------

